# Subtank Mini Glass



## LFC (1/9/15)

Hi guys, so i accidentally dropped my tank 

Anyone have stock of the glass? Its the v2 tank but i assume the glass is the same?

Thanks


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/9/15)

Hi

I have the spare glass in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/15)

We will be bringing these in at the end of this month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (2/9/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/subtank-mini-replacement-glass-2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

